# TTOC Winter Sale



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

To help you through those long dark days the annual TTOC winter sale is here again. This February when you purchase a Web Membership for only £15 you will get an extra six months free plus a free copy of the club magazine "absoluTTe". Not only that but there are bargain prices available on our TT keyrings and Classic TTOC badges when bought at the same time as your membership.
The TTOC Web Membership includes all the TTOC discounts as well as a TTOC Web Membership Card , Window Sticker,Tax Disc Holder,TTOC Flyers and Gel Badge (Upgrade to the Classic badge for only £6). Also included is priority access to the TTOC stand at major events such as GTI International, Audis in the Park, and Audi Driver International. As well as all this a web based newsletter is also included.
To purchase your membership CLICK HERE


----------

